# Win 98se only boots to safe mode



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

I have tried several of the Microsoft prescribed methods for obtaining a normal boot. No luck!

If this problem is typically an indicator of hardware failure (i.e. hard drive) I am prone to trash the unit. If software is typically the problem I will try different solutions to solve the problem. Hardware/Software?

A list of steps, simple to complex, would be very helpful. 

Any assistance will be most appreciated.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

When did this Win98se last boot to Normal Mode?
What have you tried so far - to save repetition?

Have you tried?
Tab F8 at start up - then at the command prompt.
Type
scanreg /restore


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

1. 2 weeks

2. scanreg / restore did not correct problem

3. eliminated some items on startup, but not tech proficient enough to know what items were not critical


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

In msconfig - Untick all entries *Except*

ScanRegistry
TaskMonitor
SystemTray
LoadPowerProfile
Antivirus program

http://netsquirrel.com/msconfig/msconfig_98_and_ME.html


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

Read "netsquirrel" article and tried your suggestion. Computer stills boots to Safe mode.


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

As of this date my Windows 98SE will only boot to safe mode. Modification(s) of start up items has not produced a successful boot.

Do I assume that I have a hardware problem that cannot be solved by software modification?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Do you have the Win 98se Cd and the 25 diget code number?
If yes, can you not reinstall 98se?


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

yes, I have all of the materials that were provided at the time of purchase. I have not reinstalled 98SE, as I assumed that all programs ( some DOS based) would be lost or difficult to replace.

I have retained this 98SE unit and an old printer to run and print vintage programs (i,e. PFS-Professional File) that will not run and/or print using my Windows 7 computer. 

I had hoped to salvage the unit for this reason.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Try Step by Step Confirmation.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/188867

Quote.
'Restart your computer, press and hold down the CTRL key until the Windows 98 Startup menu appears, and then choose Step-By-Step Confirmation.
Press Y at each prompt up to and including the "Load all Windows drivers?" prompt, and then press N to everything else. Note that you should make a list of all the items trying to load after this point'


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

I sincerely appreciate your help.

The following items attempted to load after &#8220;Load all windows drivers?&#8221;:

override standard vmouse
vnetsup.vxd
mdis.vxd
ndis2sup.vxd
JAVASUP.VXD
C:\windows\SYSTEM\vrtwd.386
C:\windows\SYSTEM\vfixd.vxd
vnetbios.vxd
turbovf.vxd
vredir.vxd
dfs.vxd
wdiswan.vxd
msmouse.vxd

The computer then booted in normal mode (not safe mode), but with several functions (printer, internet connection, etc.) not available. I assume these functions were among the ones which were selected as &#8220;no load&#8221; items.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Did you follow all suggestions here?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/188867

Quote
'Step-By-Step Confirmation.
Press Y at each prompt up to and including the "Load all Windows drivers?" prompt, and then press N to everything else. Note that you should make a list of all the items trying to load after this point. This prevents VxDs from loading and VxDs in the Windows\System\Vmm32 folder from overriding Windows internal VxDs (VxDs built into the Vmm32.vxd file)'


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

I have not tried the microsoft suggestions, skipped to your "Quote" section hoping this procedure would enable identification of the problem.

Since the boot is now normal does selectively adding back the "NO" items identify the problem item? 

Will repeating the procedure and placing a "Y" after the proper item(s) from my list above, return the Internet, printer, etc functions ?

The questions may not be logical, my tech ability is limited.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

All the above questions - I cannot answer, sorry.
It's been years since I used 98se.
Check the link above again and try all suggestions.


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

You have been most helpful. 

Do we have a Windows 98SE specialist available on this site? Perhaps they will pick up the problem from this point.

Thanks again.


----------

